

7 Startups Proving Berlin Is A Startup Badass - MortonL
http://tech.li/2011/12/7-startups-proving-berlin-is-a-startup-empire-in-the-making/

======
adaml_623
What's funny is how SoundCloud shows up in articles about London's startup
scene as well. [http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2011/nov/27/tech-city-
dig...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2011/nov/27/tech-city-digital-
startups-shoreditch)

For the record all their jobs are in Berlin so score 1 for the Germans and -1
for british journalism :-) <http://soundcloud.com/jobs>

~~~
idanb
Soundcloud has offices in London. They just opened up a new office in SF
recently as well. But you're right in that their main HQ is definitely in
Berlin, although were originally founded in Sweden!

Amazing company!

------
Jd
Sorry to say this, but it sounds pitiful when the final line of your number 1
startup is "even attracting attention and investment from Hollywood bigwigs
such as Madonna’s manager Guy Oseary and Ashton Kutcher."

That said, I'll be in Berlin this weekend to check out the scene.

------
rmoriz
6wunderkinder.de is definitly missing.

Also there is a huge split in between the copy-cat businesses usually operated
by the samwer brothers and the next generation startups like soundcloud,
6wunderkinder, wooga and others.

~~~
wattjustin
I was thinking the exact same thing while reading this. Wunderkinder is
missing and the majority of these companies are copy-cat businesses. Granted,
Wunderlist is a to do app which there isn't a shortage of, but they've managed
to keep their product free while maintaining cloud sync, great UI, and
relevance among its productivity community. Meanwhile they opted to include a
general "rebate networks" and deal network companies. This is my long-winded
way of saying this list is mediocre and Wunderkinder deserves to be on a list
like this.

~~~
casemorton
Just checking out Wunderkinder for the first time. Thanks for passing it
along. I've never heard of most of these companies before, but I'm glad to see
something other than SanFran startups.

------
kellysutton
I'll be working out of Berlin for a month or two early next year. Looking
forward to it.

